# Question re: CD Cheap, Inc.



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Has anyone purchased software from CD Cheap, Inc.? If so, what was your experience doing business with them. Their prices are phenominal, like $50 for an OEM version of XP Pro, etc. These bargain prices have me curious as to whether or not they are a reliable and good, solid company. It's obvious that they are located somewhere out of the country. Would like to hear from anyone who knows anything about them.


----------



## stod73 (Aug 13, 2003)

Haven't used them but you know the saying "If it's to good to be true..." (I can't even find their website).
http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=477483/search=XP/ut=cefddbce835f2374


----------



## DeltaUK (Feb 29, 2004)

Have you had any luck with your question? I was on the look out for the OEM versions, but I am also trying to find somebody who actually received working software first. Anybody there with any experiences of such deals???????


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi, all. I moved this to the Reviews forum.


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

This LINK should answer your questions.


----------



## sanconstanze (Jun 27, 2004)

:down: 

Thanks for the link - just thought I would update on this. I got a spam email today from these people, I'm not looking to buy what they are selling but was curious about the amazingly low prices being offered for top selling software.

I followed the link in the email, the site I was taken to was koolsoft.biz which is registered to a Russian in Vladivostok with a Chinese IP address, since 18th June 2004. The secure payment server however is in the name of some company in the Seychelles. 

I don't think I'll be doing business with them anytime soon!


----------



## steele (Aug 29, 2004)

Although it has been some time since you posted your original question, the name CD Cheap, Inc rang a bell. They are quite the company in terms of spam. The reason I know this is because they are using my email address as their return address. Needless to say, my email account is filled on a constant basis with returned, undeliverable messages from mail demons and postmasters all over the world. I enclose one such email below to state my fact. Though the software may be priced low and be tempting, I would never encourage anyone to purchase products from any company who would condone such practices. The final decision is ofcourse yours.

CD Cheap uses various domains to flog their products.

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <[email protected]>

Received: (qmail 5907 invoked from network); 29 Aug 2004 17:57:54
-0000
Received: from unknown (HELO
ANice-252-1-20-187.w82-122.abo.wanadoo.fr) (xx.xxx.xxx.xxx)
by mail5.mcn.ne.jp with SMTP; 29 Aug 2004 17:57:54 -0000
Received: from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx by xx.xxx.xxx.xxx; Sun, 29 Aug 2004
22:52:26 +0400
Message-ID: <[email protected]>

From: "Michele Drummond" <[email protected]>

Reply-To: "Michele Drummond" <[email protected]>

To: [email protected]

Subject: For Crandall's Shop Customers!
Date: Sun, 29 Aug 2004 21:57:26 +0300
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; charset=iso-8859-1;
boundary="--57055136536894183492"

----57055136536894183492
Content-Type: text/plain;
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

Dear customer!

We are glad to inform you about our OLYMPIC discounts!
Now u can get any software product at 90% discount rate, just
take a look at our full catalogue with popular and unique software
titles:=

http://www.alloem.info/

With Best regards,
Product Manager
Michele Drummond
Uk, 4 Ave. #57

----57055136536894183492--


----------



## mhindin (Oct 9, 2004)

stod73 said:


> Haven't used them but you know the saying "If it's to good to be true..." (I can't even find their website).
> http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=477483/search=XP/ut=cefddbce835f2374


I would like to know more about them. the website is listed below. I emaile them to request their location.
http://bestsoftlist.info/


----------



## steele (Aug 29, 2004)

If you did email them then do not expect an answer but do expect them to use your e-mail address within the fraudulent header of all the spam they send out to other people's accounts. I have had 163 mailings bounced back to me (as the supposed sender) because of their practices.

They are using various mirrored domains all with the same purpose. I set up a dummy email account and used their contact us form based on one of their domains. I was quite specific in the software I was looking for. To date I have not received a reply. If they are truely a reputible company in the business of selling software then I would expect them to be falling over themselves trying to contact me in order to make a sale. The truth is that they will gladly except your personal and credit details through their site(s) but they have no interest whatsoever in establishing a dialogue with you.

Please keep your money in your pocket.
If you are going to buy software then do it through a supplier who will support what they sell. Companies like CD CHEAP Inc. are only out to make a quick buck at the expense of genuine software suppliers and you ... the consumer.


----------

